# My new composition (and my first nocturne)



## tauromusic (Aug 21, 2016)

This is a nocturne I just composed, can you listen to it and tell me your opinion??


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Probably better than I'll ever do, but I'm sorry it seems to me to be reinventing the wheel a bit.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Weston said:


> Probably better than I'll ever do, but I'm sorry it seems to me to be reinventing the wheel a bit.


Holy Moses that's almost violate copying.


----------



## ArtMusics Dad (Oct 10, 2016)

tauromusic said:


> This is a nocturne I just composed, can you listen to it and tell me your opinion??


It's not good to steal


----------

